# New Electric Chair for 2009



## hauntcrazy (Jul 28, 2009)

I just finished my new electric chair prop using the Electric Chair Shocker kit.

Hope to scare the pants of people with this in my haunted house.






Here is a link to the kit.
http://www.hauntedventures.com/2007...aticProps1/AnimatedProps/MerchandiseFiles.htm


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very cool. Using the orbital sander was a stroke of genius. What is the benefit of using the Tupperware container?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like it! Having the guy get up at the end and go towards the crowd will be great!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice. Some one is going to have some fun with this.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool. You did a great job! I also like the part where the guy gets up at the end. Oh and the idea with the garbage can with the lights for the controller looks really neat.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice prop. Great job!


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool! Very nice, lol.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wonderful! I'd love to see it in action with tot's.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Waaaaaaay cooool!!! I thought it was an electronic dummy until he stood up!! Wow!!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Shocking!!!  Nice work.


----------

